# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Quán rượu ngon tại Hà Nội

## nganhoabinh

*Quán rượu ngon tại Hà Nội*
*Tửu Vương Hội Quán*  
 Những loại rượu dân gian không thể thiếu trong đời sống hàng ngày . cũng chính vì vậy , hiện nay có rất nhiều quán rượu  xuất hiện làm phong phú cho sự lựa chọn của thực khách Hà Nội hào hoa .  Một trong những địa chỉ tin cậy có tiếng về rượu thuốc gia truyền và  thức ăn ngon , là nơi gặp gỡ, hàn huyên của những du khách khi đến đây ,  đó là *Tửu Vương Hội Quán* , số 266 Đỗ Đức Dục – Mỹ Đình – Hà Nội.






*Tửu Vương Hội Quán*  là nơi chân quê ru ngoại, là nơi thiên đường lãng mạn dành cho quý thực  khách mỗi khí đến đây, với diện tích nhà hàng khá rộng dãi được chia  thành hai tầng được phủ kín nội thất bằng những đường nét hương quê như  những mảnh lá, mảnh dừa , những tấm thân cây tre cả những chiếc cồng  chiêng đậm nét dân tộc, tại đây  thực khách sẽ được thấy và thưởng thức  những hương vị rượu gia truyền được làm nên từ những hạt lúa vàng tinh  khiết từ các vùng quê và hòa quyện với những vị thuốc gia truyền của  quán.






 Những loại rượu Tửu Vương Hội Quán rất đặc sắc và tốt cho sức  khỏe , được trưng cất từ hoa quả và kết hợp với những loại thảo dược quý  cùng những bài thuốc Đông y đã có từ ngàn xưa , hoặc chưng cất và pha  chế công phu tỉ mỉ theo công thức Gia truyền lâu đời mà ngày xưa chỉ có  vua chúa mới được thưởng thức ... mỗi loại rượu còn là một bài thuốc  chữa bệnh rất hữu hiệu như *Hoàng Cung Nhất Tửu Ẩm* ( Truyền Tửu Đời Hán), *Diên Niên Ích Thọ Bất Lão Tử* dành cho nam giới hay Ngũ Phúc Ẩm Tửu ( Rượu Bổ Đời nhà Chu), Thảo Dược Ngũ Phúc An Khang: Dành riêng cho quý bà, quý cô…





 Thưởng thức *món ngon*, rượu quý trong một không gian Việt rất ấm cúng là lý do thực khách đến với Tửu Vương Hội Quán  ngày càng nhiều. không gian quán được trang trí bằng những mảnh tre ốp ,  khóm trúc hay bụi chuối rất thôn quê và truyền thống... những chiếc bàn  ăn đơn giản nhưng rất gọn gàn sạch sẽ và gần gũi đã tạo nên phong cách  riêng cho quán.





 Thật thú vị tại Hà Nội ngột ngạt trật hẹp không khí mệt mỏi lại có  những nơi mát mẻ hương quê nồng nàn đằm thắm đến như vậy. Đây chính là  nơi gặp gỡ, hàn huyên của những người bạn tri kỷ lâu ngày gặp lại . Tửu  Vương Hội Quán thật sự trở thành nơi thưởng thức rượu quý của dân tộc  chứ không phải là chốn để sa đà nhậu nhẹt say sưa. Với công thức gia  truyền và nguyên liệu được chọn lựa kỹ lưỡng, các loại rượu thuốc bắc,  rượu hoa quả ở rượu Tửu Vương Hội Quán không những không hại gan mà còn  đem lại sức khỏe cho người thưởng thức .






 Đã có rượu phải có đồ "nhắm". Những món ăn ở quán Tửu Vương Hội Quán  cũng mang đậm bản sắc dân tộc. Dù là món ăn nào, từ những món khai vị  cho đến những món chính, các đầu bếp của Tửu Vương Hội Quán chế biến một  cách cẩn thận, tỉ mỉ. Những món ăn dân dã, bình dị của miền đồng quê đã  được mang lên phố nhưng hương vị vẫn còn nguyên vẹn. Đến Tửu Vương Hội  Quán bạn còn sẽ được thưởng thức các món đặc sản rừng , biển ngon có  tiếng ở đây như Bò xé tay, Gà đen Hà Giang, Lẩu gà rượu nếp, Lẩu chim câu rượu nếp, Lẩu bò riêu cua, cùng các món ăn hải sản khác, ngoài ra còn đa dạng các món ăn theo thực đơn để khách hàng lựa chọn….





 Không chỉ nổi tiếng bởi rượu ngon, món ăn hấp dẫn và không gian  thoải mái, Tửu Vương Hội Quán còn được thực khách lui tới bởi sự phục vụ  chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình và niềm nở bởi nhân viên quán.






 Đến _Tửu Vương Hội Quán_ để một lần khám phá bản sắc dân tộc của người Việt Nam!
 ĐC: 266 Đỗ Đức Dục – Mỹ Đình – Hà Nội

----------

